

Ask HN: List of “must do's” before launching iOS app - Zombieball

Hi HN,<p>I am new to the world of iOS dev and throwing together a small app as a side project.   I have found a few articles about launching apps that are mostly geared around gaining hype, PR, etc.<p>I am looking for advice about &quot;must do&quot; tasks, from a technical standpoint, before releasing an app. Examples may be &quot;include library XYZ to collect metrics&quot;, &quot;incorporate analytics XYZ&quot;.<p>What are items you would regret forgetting to do before submiting your app for approval?
======
symbion
\- test your code :)

~~~
Zombieball
Haha, thanks!

